# Binding advice for new board



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a stiffer board. Get stiffer bindings. Flux SF45's, K2 Formulas, Raiden Phantoms, Flow M9's.


----------



## Workman (Jul 14, 2011)

Alright thanks for the help! 
So the Rome 390 Boss would be too soft too? and what you think about the Flux TT30s?


----------



## Flakey (Jul 2, 2011)

I would suggest you Drake 50. Quite light and comfortable bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Workman said:


> Alright thanks for the help!
> So the Rome 390 Boss would be too soft too? and what you think about the Flux TT30s?


390's are good. TT30's would work but SF45's would be better.


----------



## alternatevista (May 26, 2011)

The Flux RK30 are uber soft whereas the 390 Boss are mid-stiff.
My last couple of bindings have been canted (K2 auto/Hurrithane) and while not earth shattering, I'd definitely pick canted beds over non.

From general feedback the 390 Boss/K2 Formula are pretty similar bindings, both with mostly positive feedback. So whatever you can get the best deal on would probably do.


----------



## Workman (Jul 14, 2011)

ALright cool, thanks guys for the advice, my brother just got the forum Destroyer chillydog, would the 390 bosses be a good set up 4 him too?
Or should he get something stiffer like Targas? or maybe the Phantoms?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Workman said:


> ALright cool, thanks guys for the advice, my brother just got the forum Destroyer chillydog, would the 390 bosses be a good set up 4 him too?
> Or should he get something stiffer like Targas? or maybe the Phantoms?


The Destroyer is actually softer than the Youngblood. Have him get some TT30's, Raiden Battery, or M9se's.


----------



## Workman (Jul 14, 2011)

You sure its softer? On forum's website it shows it a 5 on the stiff rating while the youngblood is a 4.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm sure

10char


----------



## Workman (Jul 14, 2011)

"The Destroyer Chili is continuous throughout the board and rides a little softer than the Burton Custom V Rocker and a little stiffer than the Forum Youngblood Chili Dog."
Forum Destroyer Chili Dog and Destroyer Chili Dog Wide Snowboard Review

Not calling you a lair or anything! I REALLY appreciate your help on this! this is just what Ive found.
What makes you say its softer? I believe someone's 1st person experiences over an online review from a company anyday


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's really misleading I know. Mine is personal experience though. It confused the hell out of me too.


----------



## Workman (Jul 14, 2011)

haha alright 
well cool cuz he wanted a softer board rather than a stiffer one lol
So what would you say about the shaka bindings and this board together?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The only thing about Forum bindings is the weight. They are just past mid weight on the heavy side. And Good Vibes doesn't do shit. Other than that Shaka's match up really well with the Destroyer and are a decent binding. Better would be Raiden Batterys, K2 The National (if you like Urethane backs), or Flux TT30's.

Also, stay away from the good ride. I really question whether or not they know what they're doing. They labled the Draft as a good all around park board. That this is as soft or softer than a SubZero with little pop. It's sweetspot for jibbing is the size of Gibraltar though. He specifically mentions "It's not street soft but sure is perfect for any park USA" then in their top picks its listed under jib/street. They also don't know they're camber stories. Their review of the Flow Era called it continuous rocker when in fact its something similar to gullwing like Nitro uses.

Basically, find a one trick board, like the Draft, and see whether or not they reviewer lets you know that it is not good at jumping if its a jib board, jibbing if its a jump board... That kinda thing. I don't know when it was written, but they also call Rome a "new" company. They're over 10 years old... I'm not a CAPiTA fanboy anymore, but they talk about how they're "lower tech" because they still use extruded bases on some of their boards. Everything above the Stairmaster has a Sintered base... Soooo, like 3 maybe 4 boards in their whole lineup don't have sintered. And the ones that don't are jib or pricepoint, duh. Jib and pricepoint don't get sintered cause its more $$ to make and harder to fix. They called BS tech "near flat" when its zero, they're all over the place with their "how it rides" grid, and to top it all off, they are still obsessed with positive camber.


----------



## Workman (Jul 14, 2011)

what about union bindings on this board? like forces maybe?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Uinions are overrated and really just a mediocre binding. Evidenced by their lack of change in the last 4 years. The Force, aside from what is now a WORSE toestrap, are identical to the first incarnation of the model. No tech progression means you're riding 6 year old bindings for current year price.


----------



## Workman (Jul 14, 2011)

Ha, alright thanks again man, your REALLY great on helpng me out! 
I recently found one of your older threads on here about the 2012 forum line up comparing the Youngblood and Destroyer and the Scallywag.
The 2012 Destroyer is doubledog whereas the 2011 is chillydog, would this have an effect on the flex when jibbing/presses/etc..?
My brother is about 150-156 lbs and 5 11"ish and Im worried that he won't be able to get the most out of his 152 Destroyer board that is currently on its way because it may be too stiff for him. We are thinking about maybe returning it and getting the 2011 Scallywag, your thoughts on this?


----------

